# Enamel coated cast iron



## Rings Я Us (Aug 31, 2017)

I have a 6 qt. Cast iron Dutch oven. Enamel coated . I am going to use the pot on the smoker top rack. It's an ECB charcoal. Question is, should I put foil over the pot to keep smoke off its blue finish? I'm using it for stew this weekend.
I'm thinking it should wash up fine without protecting it. I wonder about smoke permeating through the interior coating however..lol


----------



## mdboatbum (Aug 31, 2017)

I'd cover it. Chances are it'd be ok without, but no need to take a chance.


----------



## zymer (Aug 31, 2017)

When you write your wish list to Santy Claus this year, request a regular (not enameled) cast iron dutch oven. Then you don't have to worry about it.  I have two enameled for the kitchen and two plain for outside cooking, so I may be a bit over the top.


----------



## Rings Я Us (Aug 31, 2017)

zymer said:


> When you write your wish list to Santy Claus this year, request a regular (not enameled) cast iron dutch oven. Then you don't have to worry about it.  I have two enameled for the kitchen and two plain for outside cooking, so I may be a bit over the top.


  I think I'm gonna use it and see.. I have used stainless pots and Pyrex dishes out on the smoker. They clean up. [emoji]129299[/emoji] it's oven safe so..


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Aug 31, 2017)

Over time, the enamel will take on the smoke and not clean off as well. More prevalent with hotter cooks. 

That said if my wife caught me using the enameled cast iron in the smoker, over a fire or on the grill I'd be dead! 

Thank goodness I have DUtch ovens!


----------



## Rings Я Us (Aug 31, 2017)

I won't be buying any Dutch ovens but that's probably right.. I won't be using my enamel coated one much in the ECB


----------



## SmokinAl (Sep 1, 2017)

If it were me, I wouldn't put it in the smoker.

Ours has enough stains in it from just cooking with it on the stove.

I can't imagine what a mess you would have putting it in the smoker.

Al


----------



## ravage811 (Sep 1, 2017)

I would recommend not putting it on the smoker either...

If I were to do it my wife would have my head on a spike. But that is just my .02 cents. Good luck let us know how it turned out...


----------



## Rings Я Us (Sep 1, 2017)

SmokinAl said:


> If it were me, I wouldn't put it in the smoker.
> 
> Ours has enough stains in it from just cooking with it on the stove.
> 
> ...



I do have a stainless steel pot but not sure what temps the handles can handle.   I could use my stainless steel casserole but it not very  deep. I refuse to buy a new pot to use on the ECB unless it's a heavy foil lasagna pan or something













IMG_20170901_135046.jpg



__ Rings Я Us
__ Sep 1, 2017





Vintage lifetime pot has not( bakelite )but the hard handles. Might take 275°


----------



## Rings Я Us (Sep 1, 2017)

IMG_20170901_135046.jpg



__ Rings Я Us
__ Sep 1, 2017





Late 50s early 60s vintage lifetime. Might not be heat resistant over 250


Just googled it.

Using Your Lifetime Cookware in the Oven
Your cookware can be used in the oven at temperatures up to 350°F/. Goes on to say over 350 they have a screw to remove handles ..lol


----------



## Rings Я Us (Sep 1, 2017)

Stew on the ECB Saturday.. with brisket meat [emoji]128077[/emoji]


----------



## 3montes (Sep 3, 2017)

How did it go? I have the same enameled cast iron pot you do I think. Lodge? Mine is blue as well. I honestly don't use it much. Don't think I'd put it on the smoker. I use to put my steam table pans in the smoker but stopped doing that. They were a greasy smoky mess on the outside and a pain to clean. I just bit the bullet and buy foil pans in bulk now. If they aren't too bad they get washed and reused. Otherwise they go in the trash.

I have a 4 qt. hammered cast iron pot I use on the smoker and a Lodge dutch oven the one with legs so that doesn't go in the smoker either. I need to use that one more too it turns out some great food.


----------



## Rings Я Us (Sep 3, 2017)

Oh. I used this stainless pot . Look at the lid color that was not in the smoker. The pot turned a burgundy almost lol












IMG_20170903_115833.jpg



__ Rings Я Us
__ Sep 3, 2017


----------



## Rings Я Us (Sep 3, 2017)

3montes said:


> How did it go? I have the same enameled cast iron pot you do I think. Lodge? Mine is blue as well. I honestly don't use it much. Don't think I'd put it on the smoker. I use to put my steam table pans in the smoker but stopped doing that. They were a greasy smoky mess on the outside and a pain to clean. I just bit the bullet and buy foil pans in bulk now. If they aren't too bad they get washed and reused. Otherwise they go in the trash.
> I have a 4 qt. hammered cast iron pot I use on the smoker and a Lodge dutch oven the one with legs so that doesn't go in the smoker either. I need to use that one more too it turns out some great food.


I didn't use my cast iron one in the smoker. I put the stew from the stainless steel pot in there though, after it was done off the smoker. I thickened the sauce and let it cool then stuck it in the fridge.












IMG_20170903_115805.jpg



__ Rings Я Us
__ Sep 3, 2017


----------



## Rings Я Us (Sep 3, 2017)

SmokinAl said:


> If it were me, I wouldn't put it in the smoker.
> 
> Ours has enough stains in it from just cooking with it on the stove.
> 
> ...



Lol .. Look at this finish on the stainless.. glad I didn't use the enamel coated one haha.. good call.












IMG_20170902_223627.jpg



__ Rings Я Us
__ Sep 3, 2017


















IMG_20170903_115833.jpg



__ Rings Я Us
__ Sep 3, 2017


----------

